

The End of Health Insurance Companies - 127001brewer
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/01/30/the-end-of-health-insurance-companies/?hp

======
127001brewer
Why can't we "kill the health insurance industry"? (I'm expanding on the theme
of "Kill Hollywood"[1].)

I may be too ignorant to the challenges or this idea may be too unreasonable,
but, seemingly, not having access to reasonable health care insurance is a
deterrent to many who want to start a business. (At least, that's my
impression talking to a very limited number of folks who want to start a
business.)

1\. <http://ycombinator.com/rfs9.html>

